# Temper of Year 2017 nominations.



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, it's that time of year again, and you know what it means. It's time to see who the general public ( you ) considers GBAtemp's best user to be. This lucky stiff will receive the bragging rights of being the best GBAtemp user for an entire year, or until he/she/it gets banned anyway.

*DA Rules.*​
You may Nominate 2 people for Temper of the year, not including yourself.
Any post that nominated more than 2 people will be disqualified.
The Temper with the most nomiations as of Jan 1st, 2018 wins.
Have fun, and choose carefully.
.....No bribing your friends to vote for you, kay ?
*EDIT*
If you are reported as trying to win via dishonest means, all your votes WILL be nulled.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary And @Quantumcat get my votes.
They both are very involved in the community


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary and @Meteor7 would be my top picks. The time Chary puts into newsing, and the time Meteor puts into the Temp Twitch channel really are crazy, you guys are the best ;O;


----------



## Chary (Dec 19, 2017)

@Issac and @BORTZ get my votes. They're both super-cool, and help GBAtemp stay on track.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 19, 2017)

@Margen67
@Chary
@Issac


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 19, 2017)

@Quantumcat 
@sks316


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 19, 2017)

@Majickhat55 and @ThoD for being super cool and helpful when it comes to Pokemon, essentially two of a handful of reasons why I stay in this place.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary definitely deserves it, extremely active and always able to get that news up. Also hmm @Issac for being an awesome new mod this year!


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 19, 2017)

@FIX94 @fledge68


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

@THEELEMENTKH 
@lcie nimbus


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2017)

First would easily be @Chary for everything she does in the news area (Which is a lot)
I thought long and hard about the second, and it would have to be @Isaac for being a great new Moderator


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 19, 2017)

Vote for me, i will give you eternal life.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

@SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy 
@Sathya


----------



## Beerus (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary and @Issac amazing members! keep it up proud of you


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2017)

There are way more people I wanna nominate, but might as well throw @Chary and @TotalInsanity4 out there.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary for being a cool person and reporter.
@Issac for also being a cool person and mod, and for being cool even after I did something really stupid.

Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> @THEELEMENTKH


no pls


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 19, 2017)

This will be updated as more votes roll in. I would also like volunteers for editors while I'm away.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fUOMOEwhMeXX4jyH4DVqkdQqqvK0pAiKzDG1Bd16-oM/edit#gid=0


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> no pls


yesh plish


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 19, 2017)

Xzi said:


> There are way more people I wanna nominate, but might as well throw @Chary and @TotalInsanity4 out there.


That's very kind of you, but I'd honestly be kind of mad if I were to win because there are so many more deserving members

That said, I'm nominating @Chary (amazing reporter, still keeping up with the site in spite of what happened over the summer) and @VinsCool (chill dude, probably nicest constantly active user on the site)


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yesh plish


No, for real, I don't want.
I'm dead serious


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary for bean purposes


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 19, 2017)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> @Chary for bean purposes


Your second nomination?


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Dec 19, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Your second nomination?


@bennyman123abc I guess idk


----------



## Issac (Dec 19, 2017)

Oooooo I really want to vote on more than 2. 

@Chary for being amazing as always.
@Meteor7 for being a sexyface 


The rest, I think you know who you are  <3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary @Meteor7


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's very kind of you, but I'd honestly be kind of mad if I were to win because there are so many more deserving members





THEELEMENTKH said:


> No, for real, I don't want.
> I'm dead serious


Everybody vote for these two, so modest.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 19, 2017)

i vote for @VinsCool


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

@Vipera
@Chary
@RustInPeace


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary @WeedZ


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 19, 2017)

@Lacius
@Uumas
Both great question-answerers

Although is there any point voting, looks like Chary would win even if no one else voted for her for the rest of this thread :-p


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary and @VinsCool


----------



## Kingy (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm going to have to go for @WeedZ and @x65943.

In my opinion, these guys have been outstanding members this year. Such things like their easily see-able effort into promoting quality into their own posts gives me the idea that they definitely should deserve some respect for it- and that's why I'm voting them.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Dec 19, 2017)

@Sonic Angel Knight - he's been on here just over a year and a half and has over 10,500 posts. However despite the insanely high post count what impresses me is he takes the time to put some thought and effort in to his posts / replies, generally contributing something to the conversation.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary and @VinsCool

Some genuine folk on these forums.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> No, for real, I don't want.
> I'm dead serious


i didn't asked if you want or not


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 19, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> @Chary @WeedZ





TheKingy34 said:


> I'm going to have to go for @WeedZ and @x65943.
> 
> In my opinion, these guys have been outstanding members this year. Such things like their easily see-able effort into promoting quality into their own posts gives me the idea that they definitely should deserve some respect for it- and that's why I'm voting them.


Wow, that was unexpected. Thank you. I'll have to give some more thought before I pick my two nominations.


----------



## Majickhat55 (Dec 19, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> @Majickhat55 and @ThoD for being super cool and helpful when it comes to Pokemon, essentially two of a handful of reasons why I stay in this place.


Wow thank you  It's good to know good help is appreciated but not exactly hard to find . All of you guys are amazing. As such I would like to nominate @Quantumcat and @KunoichiZ for always bringing their very best to the forums, delivering information in a polite, yet precise manner and both of their development in the scene whether it's testing or programming. You guys rock.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 19, 2017)

@Seriel for being tons of fun to talk to and generally really interesting
@Quantumcat for always ninjaing me every time I feel like trying to help people out with a problem


----------



## Flame (Dec 19, 2017)

@Psionic Roshambo
@Tom Bombadildo
@migles
@Depravo
@DinohScene 
@Veho 


the Shitbox crew

only two people allowed , they is dozens of us! DOZENS!


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2017)

Flame said:


> @Psionic Roshambo
> @Tom Bombadildo
> @migles
> @Depravo
> ...


get rekt by da rules


lcie nimbus said:


> You may Nominate 2 people for Temper of the year, not including yourself.
> 
> Any post that nominated more than 2 people will be disqualified


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2017)

@sarkwalvein @WeedZ always good sparring pals when discussing political topics.
Also really respectable people


----------



## Flame (Dec 19, 2017)

Seriel said:


> get rekt by da rules



i do not accept this.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

Flame said:


> i do not accept this.


not adding your vote to the drive until you specify two.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 19, 2017)

And my votes go to @BlueFox gui and @Chary . chary for being a great reporter, and Blue for being well, Bluefy.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> And my votes go to @BlueFox gui and @Chary . chary for being a great reporter, and Blue for being well, Bluefy.


that makes 17 for @Chary...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

WOOOO CHURY WON


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 19, 2017)

Will there be anyone who can challenge Chary's standing as TOTY ? find out next time on Life with Lcie! >_>

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> WOOOO CHURY WON


we still have half a month to go.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Will there be anyone who can challenge Chary's standing as TOTY ? find out next time on Life with Lcie! >_>
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Indeed. she could still pull a vipera.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Will there be anyone who can challenge Chary's standing as TOTY ? find out next time on Life with Lcie! >_>
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


we still have 99% of a whole forum who likes chary, cuz who doesn't like her? maybe certain reptile but it doesn't metter, i don't want to participate on this thing XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HamBone41801 said:


> Indeed. he could still pull a vipera.


what you mean with that?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Indeed. he could still pull a vipera.


Vipera was the necessary balance.

Remember the snake in the Bible. Snakes are evil, deceitful and liars. But without evil you can't know no good.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Vipera was the necessary balance.
> 
> Remember the snake in the Bible. Snakes are evil, deceitful and liars. But without evil you can't know no good.


omfg XD


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Vipera was the necessary balance.
> 
> Remember the snake in the Bible. Snakes are evil, deceitful and liars. But without evil you can't know no good.


we still have leon. one is enough.


----------



## Chary (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you, for the votes I've gotten so far! It's really humbling and heartwarming! <3 It'll be fun to see how the votes tally out a few weeks from now.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

heartwarming thats cute XD


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 19, 2017)

It's Time! ...to see how far Tempers will stoop to get more votes. I now disallow all forms of deceit and blackmail in order to win. Just remember, no Bribing. XD. if you are reported as trying to win via "dishonest means". all your votes will be nulled, so don't get caught.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 19, 2017)

@Quantumcat and @Xzi


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chary
@VinsCool
Obvious.
...
...
...
@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE for being a complete asshole.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

2nd place is a 3-way tie between @VinsCool, @Quantumcat, and @Issac.


----------



## vinstage (Dec 19, 2017)

I really want to nominate Lilith but I suppose it isn’t possible.

@Chary @HaloEliteLegend


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 19, 2017)

I knew before I even opened this that Chary would be winning. Anyways, my two votes go to:
@Chary 
@VinsCool 
They're both some of the most awesome and friendliest people I've seen on here.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 19, 2017)

@Quantumcat is my vote.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 19, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I really want to nominate Lilith but I suppose it isn’t possible.
> 
> @Chary @HaloEliteLegend


rip lilith


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2017)

Traitors!

@p1ngpong  and @p1ngpongs cat are the only two that are Temper of the year, all years.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 19, 2017)

@VinsCool and @DinohScene


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 19, 2017)

no need for this, everybody knows I won


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Traitors!
> 
> @p1ngpong  and @p1ngpongs cat are the only two that are Temper of the year, all years.


Never knew p1ngpong had a pussy.


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Dec 19, 2017)

I got nominated? Holy ham sandwich.
@SG854 @Chary


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 20, 2017)

Damn you actually thought to ban voting for yourself.

@Chary 
@BORTZ


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 20, 2017)

I'd like to nominate @bennyman123abc for being my great friend, and @Larsenv for developing the best (and only for that matter) WiiConnect24 replacement.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 20, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> @Quantumcat and @Xzi


Aww shucks.  I totally and completely do not deserve it and must be sent to the pit of misery instead.  Dilly dilly!


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Dec 20, 2017)

I'll nominate @sks316 , he's pretty cool (too bad chary is going to win anyway, lol)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2017)

Issac said:


> Oooooo I really want to vote on more than 2.
> 
> @Chary for being amazing as always.
> @Meteor7 for being a sexyface
> ...


I want to echo Issac's vote


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> @Sonic Angel Knight - he's been on here just over a year and a half and has over 10,500 posts. However despite the insanely high post count what impresses me is he takes the time to put some thought and effort in to his posts / replies, generally contributing something to the conversation.


I also have done a few reviews if anyone care to see. (Honestly I didn't expect to be mentioned.)


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 20, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I want to echo Issac's vote


it is done.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 20, 2017)

@Chary for the win!


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> @Chary for the win!


your second vote?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 20, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> your second vote?


I voted? When? I think you're mistaken. That's my one and only vote.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 20, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I voted? When? I think you're mistaken. That's my one and only vote.


I was asking for your second vote.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2017)

@Chary for being the best forum staff member I have seen (Although Chary may not be mod, I still consider her staff).

I don't like the staff of most, if not all forums. It's tough to see me respect staff as much as I do Chary.

Edit:

I'd also like to vote @Minox
I appreciate your kindness, seriously.

Honorable mention:
@Issac
Two words: My dude.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 20, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Aww shucks.  I totally and completely do not deserve it and must be sent to the pit of misery instead.  Dilly dilly!


I've seen your comments in several threads, some of which I've commented on too, and I agree with many of your thoughts. You are a good user.

You have my vote at least, if that counts for anything.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 20, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> I was asking for your second vote.


And THAT'S what happens when I don't read the entirety of the first post! How about @WeedZ ??


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 20, 2017)

chary now has 25 votes.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I also have done a few reviews if anyone care to see. (Honestly I didn't expect to be mentioned.)


How do you manage to post so much? Do you have a job that is very flexible? ( Or school I don't know how old you are)


----------



## Sathya (Dec 20, 2017)

@T-hug and.....
IDK...
eh....
uhm???
@Veho


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> How do you manage to post so much? Do you have a job that is very flexible? ( Or school I don't know how old you are)


I just check the site every day. It doesn't take long to reply to post especially if you been notified, is not that hard. Reviews.... now THOSE are hard work, trust me, I tried a few and is just is. But don't do it if you aren't prepared for criticism or backlash from disagreements. If you are, then just do it and have 
fun. 

(I used to spend lots of time in 3DS NOOB Paradise, that may have helped, the most active thread on this site.)


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 20, 2017)

Clever way of brown nosing the staff


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I just check the site every day. It doesn't take long to reply to post especially if you been notified, is not that hard. Reviews.... now THOSE are hard work, trust me, I tried a few and is just is. But don't do it if you aren't prepared for criticism or backlash from disagreements. If you are, then just do it and have
> fun.
> 
> (I used to spend lots of time in 3DS NOOB Paradise, that may have helped, the most active thread on this site.)


Very nice. Do you regret spending most of your time on the 'temp or were you say it's overall worth it? I'm just so surprised that even though I joined before you by more than a month you have accumulated a huge amount of posts, that takes some dedication and you have to have a lot of time even if it's just replying to some posts quickly.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Clever way of brown nosing the staff


or in this case, brown-nosing @Chary


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Very nice. Do you regret spending most of your time on the 'temp or were you say it's overall worth it? I'm just so surprised that even though I joined before you by more than a month you have accumulated a huge amount of posts, that takes some dedication and you have to have a lot of time even if it's just replying to some posts quickly.


That depends, I joined to have friends, do I have some? Well considering I am having conversation with people, I would say so. Though is only one side of the opinion (The other side lies with the other person) Just that I joined cause.

I like video games
I wanted to be with others who also like video games
I like the organized process of things
I just wanted a place to belong. Sometimes I still dunno if i do belong here but I wouldn't know until I keep trying.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I just wanted a place to belong. Sometimes I still dunno if i do belong here but I wouldn't know until I keep trying.


You definitely belong here, you're one of my favorite members on the 'temp, lol


----------



## Issac (Dec 20, 2017)

I got 6 more than I'd ever expect, that made my day :3


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 20, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> @Chary for not being the best forum staff member I have seen (Although Chary may not be mod, I still consider her staff).
> 
> I don't like the staff of most, if not all forums. It's tough to see me respect staff as much as I do Chary.
> 
> ...


are you changing one of your votes to issac?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 20, 2017)

I think that i hands down win having the worst temper on this site. 

Wheres my prize, bitch?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I think that i hands down win having the worst temper on this site.
> 
> Wheres my prize, bitch?


Nope. Definitely not you.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Nope. Definitely not you.


_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo._


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I think that i hands down win having the worst temper on this site.
> 
> Wheres my prize, bitch?


There is it!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> There is it!


I already got one from hestu.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> _What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo._


Dunno man. Dead memes... You're trying a bit too hard.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 20, 2017)

@Meteor7 for being an awesome guy to hang out with. Love ya, buddy <3

Aaaaaand

@Chary for giving me a very warm welcome into this community. Thanks for everything <3


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 20, 2017)

So, I believe we should just close voting and announce the winner. It's quite unanimous in all honesty!


----------



## Sathya (Dec 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> There is it!


try to put this on your brain


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 20, 2017)

@Chary (that's right, I'm not too hip to bandwagon) for everything she does on this site, as well as for being a pivotal factor in my becoming more involved here. I know I've said it before, but thank you. 
And @Issac for being a fun, clever, supportive amigo, a righteous mod, and just a quality human being all around.  Also, I contest that it is in fact _you_ who is the sexy face.

I'd love to tag so many more people here, but I'm sure you all know who you are. <3


----------



## Sathya (Dec 20, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> @Chary (that's right, I'm not too hip to bandwagon) for everything she does on this site, as well as for being a pivotal factor in my becoming more involved here. I know I've said it before, but thank you.
> And @Issac for being a fun, clever, supportive amigo, a righteous mod, and just a quality human being all around.  Also, I contest that it is in fact _you_ who is the sexy face.
> 
> I'd love to tag so many more people here, but I'm sure you all know who you are. <3


and i guess Chary is the winner


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> are you changing one of your votes to issac?


Just going to quote what I said.
"Honorable mention"


----------



## Sathya (Dec 20, 2017)

why anyone dosent choose t hug?


----------



## MrMcTiller (Dec 20, 2017)

I vote @Chary and @Quantumcat .


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 20, 2017)

@Chary and @VinsCool


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 20, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> So, I believe we should just close voting and announce the winner. It's quite unanimous in all honesty!


There are still several hundred members who haven't voted. Do you think it would be fair if I closed voting before the appointed time without waiting for them ? this is for ALL of GBAtemp's members, not just the well known ones.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 20, 2017)

@Chary and @VinsCool then.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Guys guys guys I has discovered evidence of our corrupt staff


----------



## Chary (Dec 20, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> @Chary and @VinsCool then.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Guys guys guys I has discovered evidence of our corrupt staff








#YouTried


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> #YouTried


You faked that


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> You faked that


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 108830


So you've joined in on the forgery too? Expected, you probably also bribed us.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

More corruption!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 20, 2017)

I wasn't bribed. Chary does great work and Vinny is doing the KYG. (My bribes are way too expensive )


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't get bribed by people.
I bribe people.
charycharycharych-
Wait, why am I voting for her again?
She broke my h-
Well actually umm...
It can't be broken.
A sea of lies beneath that mask is all you'll find...
...
Hey, I should add that to my sig!


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Dec 21, 2017)

Chary didn't bribe ME...
Wait, did she?
Uh...
Last night was a blur. Feeling lightheaded.
Need some fresh air.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 21, 2017)

SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy said:


> Chary didn't bribe ME...
> Wait, did she?
> Uh...
> Last night was a blur. Feeling lightheaded.
> Need some fresh air.


Nope!
That was just me!

...
You didn't see or hear anything.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 21, 2017)

SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy said:


> Need some fresh air.


Don't you deliver that stuff? Use some of that!


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2017)

Chary bribed me. The visual style... in a PM...  
fite me @Hells Malice


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Dec 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Don't you deliver that stuff? Use some of that!


Lol someone caught that.


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

@Chary 
@VinsCool


----------



## Lucar (Dec 22, 2017)

@Chary
@BORTZ 
@Margen67


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 22, 2017)

Lucar said:


> @Chary
> @BORTZ
> @Margen67


pick two


----------



## Lucar (Dec 22, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> pick two



It should be obvious one of them is a joke.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 22, 2017)

Lucar said:


> It should be obvious one of them is a joke.


was margen67 banned? must have missed that.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> was margen67 banned? must have missed that.


Yeah, he was a long time ago for spamming all of Cell9's accounts to release the source for NTR CFW.

It's funny, though, because NTR CFW is actually open source now.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 27, 2017)

Bump, last call before closing time.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 13, 2018)

@Chary is a hard-working, totally deserving staff member who contributes a lot around here.

And @EZ-Flash2 for open-sourcing the EZ-Flash firmwares. That's a HUGE step in the right direction, and going forward in this community.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 13, 2018)

Jayro said:


> @Chary is a hard-working, totally deserving staff member who contributes a lot around here.
> 
> And @EZ-Flash2 for open-sourcing the EZ-Flash firmwares. That's a HUGE step in the right direction, and going forward in this community.


"The Temper with the most nomiations as of Jan 1st, 2018 wins"
Anyway I vote for @Chary


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2018)

<3


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2018)

GhostLatte for sure.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh shit... Sorry for the necro bump, it was in the "similar threads" at the bottom of my feed.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Did anyone ever tally the votes?


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 13, 2018)

fuck my bad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Oh shit... Sorry for the necro bump, it was in the "similar threads" at the bottom of my feed.


same, mate oops!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2018)

i vote in no one cuz i don't think people are good enough to be "temper of year"
i still love you all ;D
or almost


----------



## x65943 (Apr 13, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Did anyone ever tally the votes?


Best I can tell Chary got 33 or so depending on if you count certain votes.

Vinny got 10 in second.

Quantum in 3rd and Issac in 4th


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 13, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Best I can tell Chary got 33 or so depending on if you count certain votes.
> 
> Vinny got 11 in second.
> 
> Isaac and Bortz probably 3rd and 4th but didn't tally - just from I saw.


well uh, I didn't even bother to check the rest tbh, but my LATE votes go to you & @MajinCubyan


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 13, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Best I can tell Chary got 33 or so depending on if you count certain votes.
> 
> Vinny got 11 in second.
> 
> Issac and Quantum cat are tied for 3rd with 7 votes.


Looks like @Chary is our winner. Congrats chica.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 13, 2018)

Okay I made an excel sheet this time and actually counted every vote.
1st @Chary 33 votes
2nd @VinsCool 10 votes
3rd @Quantumcat 8 votes
4th @Issac 7 votes
5th @Meteor7 5 votes
6th @WeedZ 4 votes
7th @BORTZ 3 votes
8th tie between @sks316 and @bennyman123abc 2 votes
10th everyone else got 1 vote

Majickhat55 ThoD FIX94 fledge68
THEELEMENTHKH icie nimbus SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy
Sathya TotalInsanity rustinpeace lacius
uumas x65943 Sonic Angel Knight KuonichiZ
Seriel sarkwalvein bluefox gui Xzi
haloelitelegend dinohscene sg854 larsenv
minox t-hug veho ez-flash2
p1ngpong p1ngpong's cat


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Okay I made an excel sheet this time and actually counted every vote.
> 1st @Chary 33 votes
> 2nd @VinsCool 10 votes
> 3rd @Quantumcat 8 votes
> ...


Dang, Chary won by a landslide!  (well I did vote for 'er too so...)

EDIT: I wonder if the votes would've been (slightly) different... just a few weeks after this I became a Super xD


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 13, 2018)

Congrats Chary! Does this honour come with a trophy or what?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Congrats Chary! Does this honour come with a trophy or what?


i will bake a cake for her


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2018)

O


BlueFox gui said:


> i will bake a cake for her


or Draw one :eyes:


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> O
> 
> or Draw one :eyes:


that's a better idea


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2018)

First of all, I'd like to thank the academy for this trophy---oh, wrong award. 

Thank you guys for the votes!!  I know it was just a jokey little casual voting thing for fun, but it really makes me happy to see such kind words and appreciation


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm surprised to see I placed in the top ten. And even more surprised that Austin and I tied. Congratulations to everyone who won this vote!

(EDIT: Surprised that AUstin and I tied in an excited way)


----------



## x65943 (Apr 13, 2018)

Congratulations! Here are your trophies! I apologize that I'm silly and put the wrong year! *FIXED*


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 13, 2018)

[S]@PokeAcer[/S]
[S]@Margen67[/S]

In all seriousness, I'd say @Chary .  Still super involved after what happened, and just an all-around nice member.


Edit: well, fuck. just realized this is old. I'll show myself out.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> First of all, I'd like to thank the academy for this trophy---oh, wrong award.
> 
> Thank you guys for the votes!!  I know it was just a jokey little casual voting thing for fun, but it really makes me happy to see such kind words and appreciation


i did betta
i baked you a 3D cake chari :3

*CAMGRETZ!*
*



*


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow. I actually ranked. I'm seriously surprised.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 24, 2018)

yup, the winner by popular vote is @Chary . I actually feel bad about never announcing it formally, just didn't have the time when new years rolled around, then had forgotten about it when I got back online. sorry.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 24, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> yup, the winner by popular vote is @Chary . I actually feel bad about never announcing it formally, just didn't have the time when new years rolled around, then had forgotten about it when I got back online. sorry.


Congrats Chary, you deserve it!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 24, 2018)

didnt know temp had a ballon d'or type of thing o-o'


----------



## x65943 (Apr 24, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> didnt know temp had a ballon d'or type of thing o-o'


It doesn't, but you know you can take a poll on anything if you want


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 24, 2018)

Shoot, I don't think I remembered to vote. I'd have voted for @d0k3.


----------



## d0k3 (Apr 30, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Shoot, I don't think I remembered to vote. I'd have voted for @d0k3.


Dammit to late! @SirNapkin1334 - thank you for the vote anyways!


----------



## RedoLane (May 1, 2018)

2018 nominations when?


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

We will now have objective proof for the temper of the year - the person with the most XP gain over that year.


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2018)

Well shit, I missed this. I guess better luck this year


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 1, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> 2018 nominations when?


Well, December ofc. Perhaps the person who wins should get a small prize.


----------



## Xathya (May 1, 2018)

can nominate self??


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 1, 2018)

Xathya said:


> can nominate self??


no ofc not


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)

Xathya said:


> can nominate self??


I'd nominate you as the biggest clown of the history.
Be proud, you've set the bar very high.

I doubt anyone could be any more of a cretin than you are.


----------



## Xathya (May 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'd nominate you as the biggest clown of the history.
> Be proud, you've set the bar very high.
> 
> I doubt anyone could be any more of a cretin than you are.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'd nominate you as the biggest clown of the history.
> Be proud, you've set the bar very high.
> 
> I doubt anyone could be any more of a cretin than you are.


That's mean. His English is just a bit funny. I don't believe he means any harm.


----------



## DarthDub (May 1, 2018)

I nominate @Xathya and @VinsCool cause they're best buds!






  You can't take him seriously when he calls someone semens.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 1, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> That's mean. His English is just a bit funny. I don't believe he means any harm.


A bit funny? No, it's quite a bit more than a bit. I give him props though! Can't get better unless you practice!


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I nominate @Xathya and @VinsCool cause they're best buds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making fun of someone for something that obviously isn't under their control isn't nice. Have you never been made fun of in your life? Would you laugh at someone with a speech impediment or who was in a wheelchair?


----------



## DarthDub (May 1, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Making fun of someone for something that obviously isn't under their control isn't nice. Have you never been made fun of in your life? Would you laugh at someone with a speech impediment or who was in a wheelchair?


It's an actual post of his. He called Smealum semens. WHAT EVEN


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> It's an actual post of his. He called Smealum semens. WHAT EVEN


So what, he didn't do it on purpose. You obviously lack the human emotion called empathy.

You'd think of all places this would be more tolerant and welcoming - most people here are socially awkward and have experienced horrible things at the hands of other people.


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 1, 2018)

Id vote for @TotalInsanity4  cause he always takes his time to reply to my stupid questions


----------



## brickmii82 (May 1, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> Id vote for @TotalInsanity4  cause he always takes his time to reply to my stupid questions


This is so self-deprecatingly nice, lol. TI is a great guy though.


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> So what, he didn't do it on purpose. You obviously lack the human emotion called empathy.
> 
> You'd think of all places this would be more tolerant and welcoming - most people here are socially awkward and have experienced horrible things at the hands of other people.



It's certainly up for debate whether he's legitimately posting trollish comments, or if he is just awkward. Regardless, this is not the time or place to discuss something like that, and it'll only lead to derailment and rude comments.


----------



## DarthDub (May 1, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> Id vote for @TotalInsanity4  cause he always takes his time to reply to my stupid questions


He's a good guy.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2018)

Can we close this thread? The purpose is over, and I'm pretty sure someone will make one for this year.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> Id vote for @TotalInsanity4  cause he always takes his time to reply to my stupid questions


----------

